# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Marius' 94th Birthday

## phil62

It looks like this Saturday is the big day. If you're on Island, you should stop by and wish Marius a Happy Birthday.

----------


## cec1

The real birthday, I believe, is the 5th, but the celebration was changed to Saturday because Monday is a holiday ("Whit Monday," the day after Pentecost . . . also known as "Lundi de Pentecôte").  When I saw Marius earlier today, he reported not feeling well the past few days, but said that he has gotten some medicine that is helping him to feel better . . . and he expects to be in good form for Saturday.

----------


## amyb

He has always rallied and enjoyed his parties. Here's to 94!!!

----------


## PIRATE40

Well, that will be two in a row that I miss because of the date change....do not get in until Sat. afternoon.....Oh well, hope to run in to him later in the week.....and you guys!

----------


## stbartshopper

Happy 94th Marius!

----------


## MartinS

Ron, we shall dedicate Sunday's gathering to you and Kathy.

----------


## phil62

Here are a few shots from Marius' 94th. Great turnout for a great man.

Phil

----------


## cec1

A festive time, with Marius in very good form!  Nice pictures, Amy / Phil.

----------


## KevinS

So happy to see so many of my friends doing something that I wish that I was able to do - be there in person to join my old friend Marius in celebrating his birthday.

----------


## MIke R

What Kevin said

----------


## elgreaux

Looks like fun was had by all and nice to see Marius surrounded by friends...

----------


## GMP62

Looks like Marius had a lovely celebration surrounded by dear friend and family! Happy 94th to Marius...God bless!

----------


## PIRATE40

> Ron, we shall dedicate Sunday's gathering to you and Kathy.



Martin, sorry we missed your party, we just woke up.    See you at Select .

----------

